# Golden Bee Suit



## Curtis

I have received my Golden Bee Suit.. web page web page web page web page


----------



## Curtis

1 is suit
2 is vail
3 is cuff
4 is multiple pockets

curtis

[ April 28, 2006, 07:09 PM: Message edited by: Curtis ]


----------



## George Fergusson

That is sweet Curtis. I've heard `em described, but I've never seen close ups of the fabric.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I did a cut-out for an exotic dancer last night.  That was different.  Can you say 'boob-sicle'?  

She had these very large.......hive. Like her it was very thin and tall, except on top where it was enormous!







It took four and one half hours to do her...job.  

I thought it was the bees she was interested in,  so I put my extra GBP suit on her so she could watch (and help  ). Curtis, that suit did not look anything like yours.


----------



## Spring Island Bees

Thanks Curtis for the pictures. It looks like it is really cool. I am in South Carolina where it is really hot now and could use something much cooler than the one I have.


Jennifer


----------



## Dan Williamson

I'm curious as to the material they use for the screen on the veil. Anyone?


----------



## Curtis

They use the same material on the head covering, but the vision area on the "veil" is made of the plastic screen.
Curtis


----------



## Dan Williamson

How good can you see thru it? I have had veils made of wire. They worked fine but I always seemed to get a glare from them. 

The veil I got last year with my Apollo Pull Over jacket (See For Sale section)has a fiberglass screen and is the best screen for a veil I've used yet.


----------



## Curtis

This is the description of the suit from the Patent. http://patft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=26&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=beekeeper&OS=beekeeper&RS=beekeeper Here is the link but dial-up takes a loooong time. But to answer your question I can see very good from the screen I said plastic but it might be fiberglass. 
The material includes an outside net layer, an inside net layer and an intermediate porous cellular plastic layer. The inside and outside layers provide structural integrity to the suit, while the intermediate layer provides protection against the bee stings through its thickness of approximately 0.4-0.6 centimeters. The intermediate layer provides about 90-95% of void space with a high degree of permeability to permit ventilation an cooling of the users skin during activity. 
A facial mask formed from mesh material is preferably colored in white or lighter color on the exterior surface thereof, so as to not attract bees or other insects and colored black on interior surface to prevent light reflection and thus increase visibility.
Curtis


----------



## MichaelW

I wonder if some of these would work well for the inner lining, or as a suit itself.

http://www.scoresports.com/products/fabric.asp

I guess you would have to get some samples to do sting tests to see if they pick up stingers easily.

[ May 26, 2006, 09:09 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## Curtis

These pics are closeup of the material and what the hood looks like from inside of hood and outside of hood. The screen measures 13x9, very easy to see thru and great side vision too.
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/DSCF0025.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/DSCF0024.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/DSCF0023.jpg
The sunglasses show the contrast of the different shades from inside the hood to the outside.


----------



## MichaelW

aah, so the holes in the middle material layer are actually larger than the holes in the mesh? 

I've never seen any material like that before.


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida

I ordered mine three weeks ago and will patiently await it's arrival.  Does anyone know how this suit stands up to washing?


----------



## brent.roberts

that is one great looking suit.

I have to say I think it will be cooler than the Brazilian thing I got.

The mesh concept is about the same as the Brazilian.
Two layers of mesh with a thick fabric between with large holes that permits good ventilation and keeps the layers farther apart than stinger reach.

[ May 29, 2006, 04:46 PM: Message edited by: brent.roberts ]


----------



## Big Stinger

Where do you order from thanks


----------



## Michael Bush

Try a search on "Golden Bee Products".

Or call 1-601-799-5660


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Does anyone know how this suit stands up to washing? 

My oldest suit is going on three years old and the second is in it's second year. I wash my suits at least once a week and sometimes as much as three times if I am doing a lot of cut-outs and using a helper too. I have no holes, rips, or tears in either and it is a bit hard to tell them apart as they both look pretty clean and bright.

I use ERA with no bleach or fabric softners. Normal wash cycle with warm wash and cold rinse. I do not remove the hood. I air dry indoors.


----------



## tom h.

Curtis,
Where can I look about buying on of these suits?


----------



## Michael Bush

If you want to read what we have said, do a search on "golden bee products". If you want to see their advertisement, it seems to be in all the bee magazines. If you want to contact them:

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601-799-5660


----------



## Beemaninsa

OK, people seem to like Golden Bee Suits. I like them also, but I can find fault with everything. Its a talent.
6 things I didnt like:
1. One suit took 3+ months to get and several calls (Well before Katrina problems).Whaaaa
2. One suit had a significant sewing deficiency on the leg and a needle in the seam which I found when I put it on (ouch, whaaaa). I did not contact the company and repaired myself.
3. My current suit had the interior headband sewn in incorrectly making headband unusable. Self repair.
4. The thing I like to whine about most is that the face screen is difficult to see thru and should be black, at least on the inside. The light brown screen reflects too much light. I might try painting it myself.
5. The suit material hangs easily on brush. Whaaaa.
6. When wearing the suit people ask if I work for NASA.

To be fair here are 6 things I like:
1. Good zippers
2. Very sting resistant
3. Cool, especially if there is a breeze.
4. Pretty durable.
5. I am fat. Of 4 suits ordered, they all fit well.
6. Quick on and off, veil can be unzipped and thrown over head for a quick drive.


----------



## Sundance

Wow....... leaving a needle in the seam is a nasty mistake and they should know about it. Heck, all the screw ups should be noted and mailed to them. If they are unaware of the problems, they can't fix them.

Still waiting for mine.........


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida

BULLSEYE BILL - Ref washing suit. Thanks. I feel more comfortable having ordered my suit. 'Was worried after ordering if it would hold up to multiple washings. You've alleviated my concerns.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>5. The suit material hangs easily on brush. Whaaaa.

Yes it will snag on things quite easily. I have learned to watch for that and so far have not torn the material. Be careful around the corners of telescoping covers.

Last week I was removing a swarm from a rose bush. I don't normally wear a suit for swarms but this one was well inside of the 12 foot diameter wild rose bush. I had to do a lot of beating around the bush to shake them down and out. A couple of times I wondered if I was going to be able to extract myself as I had both arms caught in the thorns and could barely reach the other arm to free it.


----------



## Michael Bush

>I can find fault with everything.

Mine was perfect.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>6. Quick on and off,

I wear white rubber boots with mine. They are tied to the suit, so when I get in and out, they stay attached like firemans pants. Hop in and hop out, double fold and flip the screen over flat on top and stowe in truck.

BeemaninSA, why four suits?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>6. Quick on and off,

I wear white rubber boots with mine. They are tied to the suit, so when I get in and out, they stay attached like firemans pants. Hop in and hop out, double fold and flip the screen over flat on top and stowe in truck.

BeemaninSA, why four suits?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>6. Quick on and off,

I wear white rubber boots with mine. They are tied to the suit, so when I get in and out, they stay attached like firemans pants. Hop in and hop out, double fold and flip the screen over flat on top and stowe in truck.

BeemaninSA, why four suits?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>6. Quick on and off,

I wear white rubber boots with mine. They are tied to the suit, so when I get in and out, they stay attached like firemans pants. Hop in and hop out, double fold and flip the screen over flat on top and stowe in truck.

BeemaninSA, why four suits?


----------



## Beemaninsa

Bullseye. The suit is pretty durable, but over time and with much effort, I managed to wear out, brake zippers, rip, burn holes and ruin face screens in my old suits. I would like to blame it on the thornbrush country I am in, but in reality, its just another talent.
Hmmmm white rubber boots, now that would really accent the NASA spaceman look! GreatIdea.


----------



## cphilip

You guys that have ordered..... who did you make the check out too?

I spoke to this gentelman today and he had a lot of trouble hearing me. So in the process I forgot to ask him that. I probably restated my size and weight over fifty times. And took me quite a while to get through to him I had NOT already ordered one but was wanting to talk to him about price and all that. I did get the Hurricane story.... several times. And I bet I am in for a long wait...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>4. The thing I like to whine about most is that the face screen is difficult to see thru and should be black, at least on the inside. The light brown screen reflects too much light. I might try painting it myself.

I was thinking about that this weekend when I was taking mine off. My screen is black in the inside but it is wearing off. Perhaps from all the washing, they do recomend that you wash the hood by hand.... I just throw the whole thing in the washer, that may be causing the black to come off. I will probably try to blacken it with liquid shoe polish some time if it starts to bother me.


----------



## Sundance

You are sure in for a long wait!! Man I cussed Golden Bee out yesterday....... Hot as XXXX, sweating like a XXXXX, and over $200 of my money sitting in their bank account for over 2 months! 

The hurricance BS is getting very old. There is absolutly zero excuse for this horrible customer service, none. I wish there was another suit like it and hope there is one in the future. I would never do business with them again if there were.


----------



## Sundance

Just got off the phone for the unteenth time and got "next weeked" again. Those "next weeks" sure pile up.


----------



## cphilip

Well... tell me who you made the check out too 

But... I am going to sit on this and think long and hard. 

He is going to ruin a good thing it appears to me. I could make serious headway with that business. Shame.


----------



## Sundance

It is a shame they do not turn over the regiens to someone who could operate it more efficiently. They could still make some $$$, in fact, more.

Too bad they don't ship COD.


----------



## cphilip

Yes, and take Credit cards and have a web site would take that business to the top... that and don't let the old man talk to anyone...

Now about that Check? Golden Bee products? A name?


----------



## Michael Bush

I believe the problem with the "old man" is not that he's rude. He just appears that way because he's deaf and he get's frustrated.

My guess is we made a "run" on Golden Bee Products suits and they are probably way behind now.


----------



## Sundance

I am calmer now since my rant....... just had to release some frustration after yesterdays murderous heat and humidity.

The gentleman is for sure hard of hearing, which is all the more reason to keep him off the phone. But I am still glad where my cash is going, just wish the cash was paid just prior to delivery.

I wish them the best and discourage no one to get the suit. I only hope they swallow some "pride" or whatever else that is keeping them from getting some help.


----------



## cphilip

I hear ya.


Thing is that if they took Credit cards I can bet you there would have been a bunch of charge backs by now

So... anyone care to tell me whom they make their checks out too?


----------



## cphilip

Please don't make me have to call that old man again.... "/


----------



## Michael Bush

You will need to call them to order. I'm pretty sure my check was made out to Golden Bee Products. But the price will depend on the size.


----------



## cphilip

I did call them Mike. And have an order and price 


But after having to repeat everything so many times and all that... once I got done... I was so relieved ... I forgot to ask that one little question..."whom do I make it out too". 

He has all my info and all that. I just don't want have to call back just to go through all that again to get to the point where I ask whom to make the check out too. 

It took me like five minutes of repeating things to make him realize I was NOT checking on an order but was wanting to place one!  

got cha. Thanks.


----------



## Cyndi

Phillip, make sure you attach your check made payable to Golden Bee Suits, to a piece of paper with all your detailed information, including your weight, size, lengths everything, your address and even your phone number. These people are very old and are used to doing things the old fashioned way. Yea, its a real pain in the you know what. I hope its worth it. 

Whenever I call this guy, at first he's okay with me as long as I listen to his stories, including the hurricane one, and when I'm sympathatic to his problems. When I get to the part about my order....he all of a sudden can't hear me and starts playing the act. He's a character all right.


----------



## cphilip

Thanks Cyndi. Already thought of that. 

Even did a LARGE font on the attachement and even gave my phone number. Reminded him of all the measurements and everything. 

Hehe... yea... thats him alright. 

My wife is buying this for me for my Birthday so I did all the arrangements and prepared the enclosure for her. Even addressed the envelope. Aren't I accomidating?  

Although... one wonders.... what Birthday its going to end up being for? Mine comes up July 15th. He was telling me 3 weeks when I spoke to him this morning. But... we all have heard that before right? Anyway I think its going to be worth the wait. I do have something to get by with so its not like I am totaly without.


----------



## Cyndi

Hey Phillip, 

I ordered mine at Mother's Day. Maybe I'll get mine for my b-day, which is July 12...So Happy Birthday to you too!!!

[ June 06, 2006, 01:59 PM: Message edited by: Cyndi ]


----------



## cphilip

Here's to hope and wishing you a very happy birthday Cyndi. 

Great things were born in July!


----------



## Cyndi

Hey Sundance,

Your're not gonna believe this...I got my suit before they cashed my check....and the worst part is that it is too small!!!!

I'm afraid to send it back...like, I'll never see it again or worse. So, since its not too small, I'm thinking about taking mine to a tailor and adding a few inches of some really thick white cotton material on each of the arms and legs, since that is the only issue, the rest fits. I can't believe it, it arrived in the mail, I had it sent to my Step-Father's address and he forgot to tell me it arrived. The funny part is that they didn't even cash my check until like almost 2 weeks later after the ship date. 

So, the reason I decided to tell you this (I started not to so you wouldn't feel bad) is because I don't think they are trying to keep your money, they are just totally UN-Organized. Like I specifically said a 32" inseam, The one I got was at least a 25", made for a large child, and the arms were way too short for me to be comfortable in. Oh well. I got it before my birthday,


----------



## magnet-man

> I believe the problem with the "old man" is not that he's rude.


I have meet the "old man" and know three of his kids. To be kind he makes Archie Bunker seem like a liberal. He is married to a very nice Edith Bunker.

[ June 09, 2006, 11:32 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## cphilip

Cyndi, that not great news. Perhaps he just messed up and some midget (MIdgetter than me and you it sounds) is still waiting on his suit. 

Oie Vey.... 

I guess he has my check by now. I shall hope and pray... its all I can do...


----------



## magnet-man

In an earlier thread some people mentioned that their sizes ran smaller than ordered. I think the thread was about two years ago.


----------



## cphilip

Well... I don't see how. He does his sizes by your height and weight. You don't actualy order "a size". He determines that over the phone based on that information and then you repeat that information with your check.

So if he does not get anything from the information then why would he even want it? 

But if he can't take that information and make a suit for you from it then all is lost.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

Fellow Beekeepers,

I was at the Golden Bee Suit man's place of business (his house) on May 25th talking to the elderly gentleman and his wife face to face. She was trying to be helpful; he was not.

I was there trying to purchase a suit for a friend. Her size was in stock, I had money and he wouldn't let me buy it. Something IS going on down there in Picayune, MS and it isn't Hurricane related, trust me.

They either have supply issues (or they have distribution issues). I know for certain that they did have some suits in the garage in front of me (I saw them) and I couldn't buy one. Hopefully that meant they were already promised to those of you who have already paid by mail.

IMHO Ms. Golden Bee Suit will get you your suits as promised . . . Mr. Golden Bee Suit is a different story.

Private Message me, anyone, if you want the rest of the story . . . out of respect, I won't give any more details publicly.


----------



## magnet-man

Goldenbee's patent will expire in January 2008 so look for comparable suits for the 2008 season. Why pay, wait, wait and get a suite that may not fit. Good luck on returning it.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Hopefully that meant they were already promised to those of you who have already paid by mail.

That would be my assumption. It's the only reason I can see why a business would not want to sell you product when it's there and you're there.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

Michael,

It was an interesting meeting to say the least. There are many reasons why a person can't get their product out . . . supply can't meet demand is one of them and that would answer for me not being able to buy one.

At this point, I believe that I was as close to a Golden Bee Suit that I am going to get this year. I plan on buying a camel-bak drink backpack and forget about it for now.


----------



## cphilip

"At this point, I believe that I was as close to a Golden Bee Suit that I am going to get this year."


You may have gotten closer than I will...


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

cphilip,

I don't want to discourage anyone from buying/ordering one. One beekeeper from this forum told me in a PM that this is more or less normal on how things are run at Golden Bee.

He said that he knows the family. It could bee that the only difference this year is that everyone seems to want one and we are talking about them more than in prior years (and that is absolutely something I know nothing about).

The good news is that they did have suits; I was probably standing by yours. I think that they just need to get a kick in the bu## so that they call UPS to pick them up.


----------



## 2rubes

I think I missed it, the link to the patent. That would be interesting to see. Could you tell me where to find it.
Thanks,
Janet


----------



## Curtis

1st page 9th post down.
Curtis


----------



## Michael Bush

When you do all the sewing by yourself in your home, it's pretty easy to get overwelmed with orders. When we get people on the internet interested in them, it's easy to find yourself selling ten or even a hundred times as many as you were.

Sometimes success is hard to deal with.


----------



## Curtis

As the "Old Man" told me "they have sewer's and some of them lost their machines in the huricane and that i am just 1 of hundreds of customers that they have" 
I love my suit...but please be honest with customers..
Curtis


----------



## cphilip

Very likely... and perhaps its not as lucrative to do anymore for those that they depended on to sew. As we know some of them have yet to return and those that have, have plenty of choices of Jobs. At least in some areas down there its a simple economic fact.


----------



## cphilip

Ok... your not going to believe this... nor is it fair... or explainable... but...

Today... I got my Suit. And... it fits... a tad snug but fits. And... I can really find nothing wrong with it but a few ends strings I had to burn and the Hood zipper is a tad stubborn to get that last little bit but yet thats a difficult curve to make and it does

Now... I got no explanation. I would look back up to the date I posted that I had sent the check. But overall its been no more than 2 weeks since ordering to arrival. 

I can't begin to even tell you how guilty I felt when I saw this package from Golden Bee. And I of course figured it would not fit as it must be some kinda mistake. But yet... it does. But I would have to wonder if its really someones who happened to be my size that canceled an order. Or perhaps its an idication they are catching up and accidently got the orders in the wrong sequence. 

My thrill is diminished somewhat by all those before me waiting. 

But its a dam nice suit.

Added on edit: The day I was making out the check was June 5th. So it could not have been mailed until the next day. June 6th. And I would assume go there no sooner than June 8th or 9th. So its then is one week later. Go figure? I feel like I just won the lottery.

[ June 16, 2006, 01:16 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Sundance

You........ you.............. dam you!!!!!!   

I'm glad you got yours so quickly. Mine must be extra special. It will be 3 months next week I believe.

Tried twice today to call but there was no answer. It was supposed to ship last week, and the week before that, and the week before that, and........


----------



## cphilip

All this does is completely convince you that they are totaly disorganized. 

Unless my theory is right and this is a suit made for someone that got mad and canceled and just happened to be my size.

Here is a crapy Phone cam picture of it. Forgot my good cam at work. 

http://scoot.net/gallery/bbs/Goldenbeesuit.jpg

[ June 16, 2006, 02:40 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Lew Best

You wrote:

"Ok... your not going to believe this... nor is it fair... or explainable... but...

Today... I got my Suit."

Another possibility is size. Is yours rather small? The lady told me earlier in the week that they were catching up on the ladies & "smaller men's sizes."

Lew 
(still patiently waiting; been about 5-6 weeks probably; sent money order instead of check hoping to expedite things so not sure of date sent).

[ June 17, 2006, 07:07 AM: Message edited by: Lew Best ]


----------



## cphilip

Yes. That is the case. I am short. 5' 6". 

But I don't quite understand why they would catch up on them in that order rather than construct them in the order they came in. Thats not good practice. However illogical that probably IS what they are doing. But it is not a good idea to do them like that. It probably takes not much difference in time to do one of any size. One would almost wonder if they have a shortage of material, or what they ahve is precut in some way or something.


----------



## Sundance

Looks like they've given up answering the phone. Tried Thursday afternoon, several times yesterday, and just a few minutes ago with no luck.   

I am going to sent a certified letter today to reinterate my size, address, check number and when it cleared (last March). If they can not ship in 2 weeks I want my money back. Perhaps I'll get one next year.


----------



## Dee

The more i read about how good the suit is the more i want one. However, im wondering how long the wait would be.
I just tried calling them too, about a 1/2 hour ago, no answer.
I would really like to see if they would like help making them or sell the business to me??
I could just make one for myself if i knew what the material(s) are. My mother and i already have a seamstress & machine embroidery business.


----------



## cphilip

Perhaps they have you on caller ID by now Bruce? "oh look Merv, its that guy from Nawth Dakowter again... don't answer!  

The thing is quite complicated to make, Lots of curves and double material and probably needs a surger and several machine types to produce. That being said, once you see it close up, you do not doubt the cost as being reasonable. However.... the customer service is poor for most of you. But I doubt you could make a real killing off selling these things for 179 - 200 dollars like they do. It appears to be a good deal of labor.


----------



## Jeff McGuire

Bruce I'll be phoning them again on Monday myself. I'm getting really tired of the BS story and it will be shipped next week line. If I don't get through I will be sending them certified letter asking for my money back. Enough is enough.


----------



## magnet-man

* Jeff * if they dont send you your check or suit. I would report them to the postal inspection service. There is a selection for Merchandise  failure to provide. https://www.usps.com/postalinspectors/fraud/MailFraudComplaint.htm They used to follow up with a letter to the merchant. I dont know if they still do but if they do it will get Mr Lemoines attention.

* Dee * dont waste your time. Mr. Lemoine will not work with you on this. Why do you think the patent hasn't been licensed to Dadant or someone else. Why buy into a business whos main asset is a patent that is going to expire on January 22, 2008? Just start making suits and have them in stock and start selling them on January 23, 2008. The original suit used the open cell foam material that you see on some lawn-mowers filters. The current suit uses material similar to this to provide thickness. Here is your source of inner webbing. http://www.wellunique.com/f0.htm The fabric is used as a backer for carpet and doormats. It would be helpful if someone can confirm this is what their inner webbing looks like.

if you have the sewing machine that is used to produce quilted bed spreads, I would imagine you have all of the other equipment you need. I dont know if you have looked these pictures. They show good details of the fabric layers and are from earlier in this thread. 
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/100_3092.jpg 
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/DSCF0025.jpg

[ June 17, 2006, 07:49 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## cphilip

Speaking to a lady this evening that does custom sewing about this.

She is going to examine the suit tomorrow but when asked why they would fill some and not others there were some of her thoughts

The machines to do this sort sewing are not your simple sewing machines. They are specialized surger's and such. She wants to see it to get into more detail but she has all these machines. 

She can only think that the reason for filling some size and not others is patterns already cut out. They have them. They do not have material or patterns for the larger sizes and are either waiting on them or waiting on someone to cut them. So they seem to have a stash of small sizes and they can sew them up. Not larger ones. Thats her guess and fits with my guess. 

We suspect that his and her reference to needing sewers and "loss of sewing machines" in the hurricane is based in fact. Those machines are not cheap and not easily replaced. 

Plus we think the availablity of cheap labor has vanished for a while down there. And those people they depended on, if they did have their own machinery, are less inclined to replace it if they can get better wages doing something else and not have to spend the money on new equipment. 

And its possible the material is in sort supply is the reason they are hard pressed to get new larger patterns cut out to sew. 

This is all speculation. 

I am looking at the particular design. And I am questioning what it is that makes this so unique that it deserved a patent. And if the materials are available and the design appears a close adaptation to things already out there that this patent may not be all that iron clad anyway. But who wants to challenge its validity? for a fairly small market? I have seen frivilous patents issued before. For simplistic twists on normal things. And most of them ended up being voided when challenged.


----------



## Michael Bush

It also appears from the interest on here, that there is a run on the product that is being produced by a mom and pop outfit. It's easy for them to get overwelmed.


----------



## Sundance

I am confident that all the big sellers (Dadant, Mann Lake, Glory Bee, etc) have already had the Golden Bee Suit in hand and are waiting......

I feel bad for the folks and always like to see my bucks go to the "small guy". But having to do splits, and pull supers in heat after a couple hundred bucks of mine have been in their hands for 3 months makes me sweat even more.


----------



## cphilip

This the crux of it. Taking money without knowing you can fill the order. 

And I am fairly certian they have a bunch of small pattern suits cut out. But not largers. Because its about all that explains the last two reports here of arrivals. Both Cyndi and Mine were smaller sizes. And you can take material off a large pattern once its cut out... but you cannot add it back on. Not and end up with a nice suit you can't. 

And in the whole scheme of things Beekeeping Supplies is a small business. And a single suit design is NOT something a small operation is going to risk Lawyering up for. So it does not suprise me that no others are wanting to make a copy cat. Not worth the risk for a couple thousand dollars annual profit to end up in court.

[ June 17, 2006, 10:21 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Jamie

Well this is my update on my suits that I ordered...My check cleared the bank april 28th, I have called twice and gotten the same katrina story...I would be understanding, but what I read on here makes me a little nervous about it. I am 5'5" and i'm assuming this makes me one of the smaller suits...but I also ordered one for my husband who is 6'2" so maybe this is why I havent received them yet. I am going to call again this week...But I guess if I dont get any answers I will follow Bruce and send a letter as well.
Its really sucked this year(my first year beekeeping) We havent really worn much while taking care of the hives. We have an old suit but it has holes and there isnt much point in wearing it. Luckily we really havent been stung much...but was hoping to get some use out of the golden bee suit this year.
Hope to hear of more people receiving their suits soon.

Jamie


----------



## Dan Williamson

I'm a big fan of starting a Trash/Bash/Complain forum. We could just put all of it in one place that way no one would have to search for it.


----------



## Sundance

Good News!!!!!!! Maybe?????????

Got off the phone this moring with Golden Bee central and..........

My suit is packed and ready to go!! It would have been shipped Friday, but, they lost my addresss.   Darn good thing I called I guess.

Going out today. Based on past promises that should put it here by July 15th.  

After the old gent' told me they lost the address, I quickly jumped in and said..... "If you put your wify on (who was chordling in the background) I will dictate the address to her". Nope, he is in charge. So 10 minutes later........ I am fairly confident he got the address???


----------



## Jamie

Glad to hear is Bruce...
Keep me posted!

Jamie


----------



## iddee

SHAMELESS PLUG

I have all the machines needed to make it. Either new or used, for sale, if interested.

Also have contract sewer if some wants to have them made for the patent expiration.


----------



## cphilip

Great News Bruce. Your not going to be dissapointed...

Assuming it gets there and fits that is...oooops! No jinx no jinx!!!!


----------



## Jamie

Just called...first time busy, then the second rang without answer...

Jamie


----------



## Sundance

I'm taking it to a local seamstress (in her 70's) to have it fit perfectly. She fixed my crappy Argentine english coat zippers.

With coveralls I have to have them fit perfectly or they bind and hinder my movement.


----------



## cphilip

"...or they bind and hinder my movement."

Um... yea.... I know what ya mean! "the boys" don't like to be in a bind... 

[ June 19, 2006, 11:41 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Sundance

Gotta luv them twins......... both genders!


----------



## abnaki

DEAR FOLKS, IS IT ME?....WHAT STRAIN OF BEES DO YOU PEOPLE HAVE ....MY HONEY,DEBBIE, AND I HAVE OVER 100 HIVES SELL 100'S OF NUCS EVERY YEAR AND WE WEAR WHITE COTTON SHIRTS ,SHORT SLEEVE AT THAT AND NEVER WEAR GLOVES.....ARE WE MISSING SOMETHING....WE HAVE OUR OWN STRAIN OF NEW WORLD CARNIOLIANS....AND THEIR SOOOO GENTLE SOME DAYS NOT EVEN A VEIL ....A PUFF OF COOL SMOKE AND WE JUST DIG IN .....I FEEL AS THO WE'RE MISSING OUT ON SOME SORT OF ANTICIPATORY CLIMACTIC NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE....WE'VE KEPT BEES FOR OVER 30 YEARS AND HAVE NEVER EVEN CONSIDERED WHAT TYPE OF SUIT TO WEAR .....$159.00 FOR A BEE SUIT GOODNESS.... THAT'S A LOBSTER FEED TO US .....BOB,ABNAKI


----------



## Sundance

GEE BOB....... WHY ARE YOU YELLING????  

Congrats on your gentle bees. Many of us are not so lucky and get cranky bees now and then. Especially when stealing their honey or splitting.

I wish my suit cost only $159! But heck, after a lobster dinner or two what do you have??? Nadda.

Continued success. We'll keep an eye out for a naked beekeeper in Maine.


----------



## magnet-man

ERROR

[ June 19, 2006, 05:13 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## magnet-man

> Going out today.


Bruce it sounds like the first of the three most often told lies.

1. The check is in the mail.
2. I love you.
3. I won't (censored)

[ June 19, 2006, 05:24 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## iddee

1. The check is in the mail.
2. I love you.
3. Of course I'll still respect you in the morning.

"""cleaned up version"""


----------



## Sundance

Well the suit that shipped 
Monday.......... I called this 
AM to ask how it was shipped 
and was told.... "Priority Mail 
so you get it faster", followed by.... 
"but it didn't go out until yesterday."

What a hoot!!!!! If he'd shipped 
it Overnight Fed Ex he could 
have waited until Saturday.

   
















[ June 23, 2006, 08:10 PM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## magnet-man

Bruce the check is still in the mail.


----------



## cphilip

I am wondering if its all going to be a let down for all of us when Bruce finaly does get his suit. I mean its been lots of entertainment... guess we will have to find something else to worry about then?


----------



## Lew Best

mine's still in the "mill" I guess; probably not in the "mail" yet.

Lew


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Ordered my suit 5/19/06. Called once to check status - got the wife and the Katrina story. Was supposed to have the suit last week. Nothing yet...


----------



## Lew Best

just looked back to see when I sent my order; was mailed on May 23. 

Lew


----------



## Sundance

Lew and O2 will pick up the
gauntlet for me (if I get one).
Of course it has to fit...


----------



## Cyndi

Yea Bruce, I hope it all works out....Like I hope you told the guy you were 5" taller and 5" wider,   But, that will be okay...because we have several seamstress's on the forum that will "bee"







happy to make modifications for you. Best wishes and I'm crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## Sundance

As I've said in the past, and
say again. I wish the best for
the Golden Bee folks. I get no
joy out of their misfortune.

That said, a few phone calls 
from them to all of us who
have waited would have done 
wonders for customer relations.


----------



## Cyndi

Hey Bruce,

I don't think you have to worry about GB and misfortune...I think they're doing pretty darn good with racking in all those orders and collecting all that dough!! You are being kind. Although, being kind is much better for your health than being rightfully angry though, Kudos to you for not letting it get the best of you!!


----------



## magnet-man

> I am wondering if its all going to be a let down for all of us when Bruce finaly does get his suit. I mean its been lots of entertainment...
> 
> cphilip


It really has been an amazing thread. My wife asked me if I thought Golden Bee was aware of this thread and I said no. I can't imagine they have a computer.

[ June 26, 2006, 08:52 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Cyndi

No kidding, if they had a computer, they might be able to keep track of ALL the orders. Oh well.....


----------



## cphilip

I'd fear the computer would just launch more Hurricane stories... Or I would send them one. 

I am certain from all the phone calls they sort of know thier situation is pityfull. I mean, when I called just to "obtain a lie" from them about order time, he launched right into excuses before I could get him to realize I was not calling to complain but rather to potentialy order. Took me five minutes of listening to Hurricane story and yelling for him to realize this. So... he knows.


----------



## Jeff McGuire

I called them last Wednesday June 21 and she told me my suit should be shipped the beginning of the next week, it will be shipped priority mail too. I'm not holding my breath on this shipment either. FYI I ordered on March 30 they cashed the check on April 12. I hope you get yours Bruce it wil give me a little hope that mine will follow.


----------



## Sundance

Keep the faith Jeff! I was in the 
bee yard from 9AM to 5:30PM with
no lunch. Drank 3 liters of water
and sweated about that quantity
while in my Argentinain Wondercoat.
It was hard to come up with any
warm fuzzy thoughts for Golden
Bee Et Al.


----------



## King bee apiary

Reminds me of the old Bolling Bee Farm topic of last year..I think there are just people out there like these guys that get started with great ideas and get over whelmed not knowing what to do when business gets booming.
Don't get me wrong,I want one of those suits.I thought I was gonna die today when it was 100 in the shade...But I am not going to buy from these guys,I will wait until one of the nice people bee come the next to manufacture them and then I'll buy one.Until then I plan on working around the heat,if I can.


----------



## shylock3

I just talked to the old man and got the same story everyone else has--2 to 3 weeks delivery. I also heard about katrina wiping him out and he had to move to picayune, ms. He wanted to know where I heard of him, I told him "BEESOURCE",.
Where ? 'BEESOURCE". What's that?
No I
don't think he has a computer.


----------



## magnet-man

Well we should print this thread out and mail it to him.

Which Graemiln will be his respone?
1.








2.  
3.  
4.  

My vote is 4. He won't know what it is.


----------



## cphilip

"...got the same story everyone else has--2 to 3 weeks delivery..."

That means two weeks OR 3 months in cajun. Ayeeeeee!


----------



## Lew Best

Sure wished I had mine today; had to walk away from a removal cause the bees were NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lew


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I doubt that I will wear mine out anytime soon, but when I see yours shiping I will order my next replacement.

Murphys law. If I order one and don't need it, I will get it before those that do.


----------



## Sundance

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaa!!
       

It has arrived! And it fits!

Was in the mailbox on my way
to pick up a trailer load of
garage doors and openers. I
had to have it staring at me
in the truck for 8 hours and
not being able to try it on.

I can't wait to slap some supers
on tomorrow (like 100 of them).
I could feel the breeze just 
walking around the house, if I
had neighbors it would have been
a sight!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>I can't wait to slap some supers
on tomorrow (like 100 of them).
I could feel the breeze just 
walking around the house,

BTDT, I know the feeling  Congrats, hope you like it as much as I do. If you decide you do, order another one now.


----------



## Sundance

It was uncomfortable to wrestle on.
As are all coveralls for me.  
But once on it fit well and was as
light as a feather. Very nice zippers,
even the gloves look nice.

I just might have to order another
right away. With my luck it will
show up in 2 weeks!


----------



## Lew Best

Sure glad you got it Bruce; hope mine's not another 2 months away. But come to think of it that'll be the hottest time of the year probably here so it'll still be a blessing!

Lew


----------



## Sundance

Keep calling Lew, and calling,
and..............

One weird aspect of the suit,
it is for sure a new suit but
the collar label is used or 
shop worn perhaps, not a big
deal, just an observation.

I'll give it a good test on
a particularly nasty hive I
experiences Saturday. Got 5
stings on my right hand in
seconds. DO NOT WEAR BLACK
KNIT GLOVES! I think they 
thought they were bear paws.


----------



## Lew Best

"DO NOT WEAR BLACK
KNIT GLOVES! I think they 
thought they were bear paws"

Hehehe; might have!

Lew


----------



## Michael Bush

>I just might have to order another
right away. With my luck it will
show up in 2 weeks!

All that complaining and now you want to buy another one. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Sundance

Tried the suit on this morning
and pulled the hood up. OUCH,
man something stung my head!

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d149/Sundance1955/GoldenPin.jpg

Check your suits over very
carefully. Especially the 
inseam boys.....


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>"DO NOT WEAR BLACK
KNIT GLOVES! I think they 
thought they were bear paws"

I did that once, couldn't get them off fast enough. (I was using the weedeater at the time) However the dark brown jerrsey gloves are nice inside a pair of unlined rubber gloves.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Check your suits over very
carefully. 

I found stick a pin in one of my suits too. The joys of custom made suits from home run business. I also found one in my wedding suit, but that was an omen...


----------



## Sundance

Bill, what is your impression of
the gloves the suit comes with?

They look like they should work
pretty well. Not sure the venting 
on the back of the hand will do
much for me though. My hand sweat
like crazy in those surgicals.


----------



## Sharkey

Well...........
Not exactly on topic, but now that some of you have mentioned it, I often make the mistake of leaving two very bad things on when I start working the hives.

Now mind you, I work in jeans and a sleeveless T-shirt 95% of the time, nothing else (as in no veil, hood, gloves, etc.) and they are usually just fine. But............

If I forget to take off my black watch, or my sunglasses, man..... do I PAY for it.  

Also, I find that if I wear my usual black/dark blue T-shirts, that tain't the smartest move either. 

[ June 27, 2006, 11:55 AM: Message edited by: Sharkey ]


----------



## cphilip

Bruce, its obvious to me... or well... I am speculating, that those labels were from LA from when they moved. They hand changed the address on mine. And of course we all know what damaged them.... THE HURRICANE!!!!! 

Yea... they probably got soaked and show it. But they recovered them and used them. 

Glad you got it. Now you want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Sundance

<TEST RESULT ARE IN>

I donned the Golden Bee Suit
and ventured out into the 
home yard of 20 colonies. To make
it a demanding test I went out
early so most the bees were
in and not foraging. I left the
smoker at the house.

In the yard it was obvious the
suit was extremely comfortable.
I especially like the adjustable
hat band in the hood.

I went to each hive and without
smoke, I open them up and messed
with the brood chamber a bit. Then 
I messed with the honey supers, 
pulling super frames out and 
moving them around. 

Needless to say the bees were
not happy campers with me.

Not a single sting and only a 
few attempts really. Loads of
high pitched gals but it went
great.

I was able to work all 20 hives
with no breeze available. Got a
bit hot, but I would have been 
dripping wet in my other coat.

It was so comfortable as I sauntered
back to the house I checked the 
plum trees and apples trees. 
Normally I would have beelined
for the house to change and towel 
off.

Two Thumbs Up..... Way Up.


----------



## Cyndi

Hey Bruce,

Congrats on the suit! It's great isn't it?? I love being able to wear bike shorts and just a bra halter top with my suit. I don't have neighbors to worry about here. Thank God!!









Has anyone noticed something about the mask with this suit?? The inside is black and the outside of course is white. Sometimes I get dizzy and feel its because of the black mesh and the fact that the mesh is so fine compared to my other suits. I wish there was a way to paint it or replace the mesh even. Any ideas??


----------



## Beemaninsa

My latest GB veil inside was white, it should be black. Too much light gets reflected inside the veil if it is white making it difficult to see out of, particularly when queen hunting. Possibly the veil is white on the outside to reduce bee attraction. I have replaced the veil screen on a previous suit with black nylon screen. It was a real pain to replace, but worked ok.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Two Thumbs Up..... Way Up.

Nothing else is even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

Glad the suits are being shipped now. When I was there in middle of May, there were suits all over the place. Me thinks, they just need to get more friendly with the post office . . .


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Bill, what is your impression of
the gloves the suit comes with?

I like the vent on the back of the hand.
I like the liner.

I don't like that they stick to propolis like it was super glue.
I don't like that they tear easily on the nine frame spacers.
I don't like that I can't order a suit without the gloves.

If you tape them on with duct tape, the liner will come away from the glove when you remove the tape.

I buy the blue chemical resistant gloves at Lowes or Homie Despot. They last longer than you should wear them. When they start to smell on the inside throw them and get another five dollar pair. Bacteria growing inside gloves is a bad thing, trust me.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>I went to each hive and without
smoke, I open them up and messed
with the brood chamber a bit. Then 
I messed with the honey supers, 
pulling super frames out and 
moving them around. 

>Needless to say the bees were
not happy campers with me.

Now you are doing it like I do, I haven't lit my smoker this year yet- though I almost did last weekend.

I opened up a nasty hive that would not give it up. They followed me through the entire yard of thirty hives. When I would open up another hive, the alarm went off from the nasty bees following me. I never got stung, but they followed me over 1oo yards almost to the house. My ears buzzed for hours after that.


----------



## Michael Bush

>My ears buzzed for hours after that.

You should try a smoker. The results are really impressive.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>You should try a smoker. The results are really impressive.

Hmmm... Maybe when I pull honey this weekend. 

Now where did I leave that thing?

But then again, I like a buzz now and again.


----------



## iddee

So how many stings in the suit, with guard pheromone oozing out, and a corresponding number of dead bees in the yard. 

I like my smoker.....haven't had a cig.in 8 years. Need some kind of alternative...


----------



## Michael Bush

I admit, doing queen rearing I often don't light mine. I figure if a hive is at all hot, I'd like to know so I can weed them out. And all those mating nucs don't seem to need one anyway. But still, a big strong hive is bound to get a little resistant in some bad weather...


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

I wanted to let everyone know who has kids that there is a company in Australia called Bindaree Bee Supplies that makes suits for children ages 4 and 6 (depending on size I guess). We ordered a bee suit for my son on on June 15th and received it today. He was elated and we went through one of my backyard hives (4 mediums high) and he had a million questions.

The suit is really well made for a little helper (all cotton, yellow or white fabric and cost about $105.00 shipping included). Did I mention that we ordered and received this suit in less than 2 weeks from across the planet . . .?

These folks are beekeepers who own a small company and their children keep bees with them. It is all cotton and looks well made. 

Here is the company information (they do have a website, http://www.bindaree.com.au/. Check them out.

Maryanne and Michael Devey
Bindaree Bee Supplies
PO Box 3015
Murrumbateman NSW 2582
Australia

PH 02 6226 8866


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Does anyone want to trade their new suit for my place in the Golden Bee queue?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

How about an old suit for a new one?


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Called again today and they have the suit, but not the zippers. No ETA on the zippers.

I called a few weeks ago, and the story was the my suit would be shipped a week after that. 

Sigh....


----------



## Dan Williamson

Guys come on......

Having a group complaining session isn't going to get your suits to you any quicker. 

I think it should be fairly apparent by now that:

1)They have more orders than they can fill in a timely manner.

2) They are giving out dates that they cannot meet.

So everyone knows that now.... beating this dead horse isn't going to get the suit to you any faster. 

If you want a Golden Bee Suit BEE PREPARED TO WAIT A LONG TIME! That's just the way it is.

Sounds like they have a quality product just not the production to meet demand. I'm thinking about ordering one and I'll look for it to get here about 6 months after I order it. If it gets here sooner all the better.


----------



## cphilip

Dan Williamson said: "I'm thinking about ordering one and I'll look for it to get here about 6 months after I order it. If it gets here sooner all the better."

Thats exactly the attitude I took on it. I read all the negatives, decided I really wanted one and was willing to risk it. Bought myself another "Get by" suit to fullfill the wait (but wanted a second one anyhow so I could outfit an occasional helper) and talked to them, didn't believe them but did make them fork over a promise. And then I ordered with the idea I might not see it until fall. 

Low and behold.... 10 days later... it shows up. complete and fit. 

What ya going to do? So take a chance if you can afford it, really want one, and have the patience of Job. You might be one of the lucky ones.

[ June 30, 2006, 10:44 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Lew Best

Anyone got any "new news" on shipments? Plan to call bout mine again tomorrow; been a couple or 3 weeks since I called last.

Lew


----------



## Sundance

Saw your post Lew and was hoping it
was a "It came!" note rather than
a "where is it" one. Call them each
and every day....... bug them crazy.


----------



## Lew Best

Thanx Bruce

Sure needed mine today; got into a "real nasty" colony trying to remove it from a bird house. Few stings thru my Dadant jacket & thru my jeans; had to walk away while they chased me bout 50' to my truck!

Lew


----------



## O2 - Vermont

I don't want to bother these people - I much rather have them spend time making more suits than talking to me on the phone. But... I ordered mine a month ago! I was aware of the delays when I ordered my suit, so I kind of chuckled when they quoted 7 - 10 days when I called before placing my order. I figured it would take 2 - 3 weeks, and was pretty patient. However, my patience is wearing thin.

I still would have ordered the suit if they quoted 2 months. My frustration is less about the delay and more with the false promises. They shouldn't be quoting 7-10 days when they obviously know that that isn't possible.


----------



## Lew Best

ordered mine May 23.

Lew


----------



## Sundance

Mine took 3 months....... Gotta
have thicker patience.....

"These" people aren't the ones
that are sewing the suits, they
farm that out. Their honesty has
much to be desired.

[ July 09, 2006, 10:27 PM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Time flies - its actually been two months! Just looked back at my check-book -> 5/19.


----------



## Sundance

My check cleared my bank on March
30th and I got my suit a week and
a half or so ago.

It is a fantastic suit mind you.


----------



## Michael Bush

As soon as they get caught up with all of you guy's suits I'm ordering another.

I think there is a pattern here though. I see a lot of small busninesses (several are bee suppliers) that get some exposure on here and get more business than they know how to deal with. Then they don't know how to deal with too many orders, and impatient and irate people. (I'm not saying you don't have a right to be impatient and irate, just that they are not used to dealing with the situation) so they give optimistic estimates, partly because they want to believe them, and partly because they hope it will placate irate people, when reality is they are falling further and further behind. I think a lot of these people are basically honest but have never been under this kind of pressure and have no idea how to deal with it.

The Golden Bee Products suit is the highest quality bee suit I've ever seen. Not just the unique and wonderful design, but the materials and workmanship (I supposed there's a new politically correct way to say "workmanship", but I don't know what it is). An old retired couple is now trying to produce enough to meet a sudden influx of demand that they never anticipated, combined with a total disruption of their lives by the hurricane and moving. I know it's frustrating waiting, but it is worth it.


----------



## Sundance

Good points Michael, that's why I never
lost my "cool" with them. I am hoping 
they learn from this experience and give
realistic ship dates. Also, not cashing
people checks until a couple weeks before
delivery would be a nice touch.

I am with you, as soon as they get caught
up I am ordering a "back up" suit as once
worn, no other suit is acceptable.

The high level of "workpersonship" is
without match from what I have seen.


----------



## power napper

This suit sounds incredible! All this credibility has piqued my desire to own and use one of these suits. I thought that I would wait until things slowed down to order one. My lover girl (wife) told me to order one when I came back into the house soaking wet with sweat from working the bees. Guess I should "listen to her" and get one!


----------



## Sundance

You won't be dissappointed in the suit
PW. If you are a smaller size you may
very well get one sooner. I'm a husky
fellow...


----------



## Sharkey

"husky", huh ??? 

[ July 10, 2006, 01:17 PM: Message edited by: Sharkey ]


----------



## Cyndi

Okay you guys, we need to stagger our ordering times for back up suits. For instance, we shouldn't be bombarding them at christmas time for our back up suits. Maybe if we stagger ourselves, we might get lucky and get the suit within a month....maybe. Next suit, I'm going to lie about my height and weight in hopes that I get the correct size,


----------



## Michael Bush

>Okay you guys, we need to stagger our ordering times for back up suits.

That's why I was going to wait until the first wave settles down.

> For instance, we shouldn't be bombarding them at christmas time for our back up suits.

Probably a good idea.

> Maybe if we stagger ourselves, we might get lucky and get the suit within a month....maybe. 

Maybe.

>Next suit, I'm going to lie about my height and weight in hopes that I get the correct size

I thought about it. Mine is pretty good for size, but the next size up might have been slightly better. My only complaint is if I reach out with one hand as far as I can the sleeve pulls up and exposes my wrist (because my gloves are just regular gloves tucked into the velcroed sleeve). So I have to remember not to reach quite that far. Actually if the sleeves were one inch longer it would fit perfectly.


----------



## Sundance

Heck I stagger most days Cyndi  

And yes Sharkey, husky, big boned,
above average proportions, weight
challenged, calorie surplused, 
anything but FAT!


----------



## cphilip

I certainly do think this is the best suit. And probably will order another when things seem to settle down. 

I have been in the middle of a frenzy of bees twice with it on. I have had to do some serious rearranging to these two hives equipment and some serious banging around occured. Some of that was avoidable (yea I am a klutz) and some not. And I have been stung once on the ankle for not tying the ankle cord properly around my boot for it. Got between the suit and the boot tounge and down to the sock. Made me pay for it. I haven't done that again... and seems impenitrable otherwise. Cool and comfy.


----------



## King bee apiary

I am considering this suit as well,What confuses me is the size issue.It seems that most suits run small,But unlike a lot people on here I'm short and yes pudgy,5'6" @ 186 lbs.So what should I order or tell them to get the proper fit?Fair warning I like em baggy.
My present suit is from Mann Lake and it is an xtra large.This way I don't worry about the arms and legs being too short,but the torso area fits normally,not tight,not loose.
I'm tired of burning up in this cotton suit.Not confident enough of my motions or my partners (75 yo father) to wear just a veil.
I as well await for the slow period before ordering.


----------



## cphilip

Since they ask for your height and weight I would just exagerate those a tad. 

I would tell em your 5'8" and 200 pounds.

Mine fits pretty good. It could be fine with a bit more if it had it. But its alright.

[ July 10, 2006, 10:33 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Sundance

I would do cartwheels if they developed
a jacket and pants combination. I hate
coveralls.... There is no redeeming value
to the darn things! Imagine tossing on a
Golden Bee jacket for quick work, the
freedom of movement would be spectacular.


----------



## Ishi

I ordered mine May 2 and the check cleared the bank on May 17. I call every month. The last time she said that someone had put them on the Internet and "It was not her idea" it seems that they are overwhelmed. She said that they had lots of small sizes.


----------



## Ishi

I ordered mine May 2 and the check cleared the bank on May 17. I call every month. The last time she said that someone had put them on the Internet and "It was not her idea" it seems that they are overwhelmed. She said that they had lots of small sizes.


----------



## Janice Lane

Can someone provide a link to a picture of the suit?


----------



## Sundance

There is no link....... investigate the
search function using "Golden Bee" and
you will find recent pics and phone info.

They also do not take credit cards.


----------



## cphilip

If you will go to page one of this thread you will find Curtis (originator of this thread) posted hot links to pictures of his suit. 

Here is one of them: 

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b78/divemaster920/100_3087.jpg 

Then you have to call them and give them your size and they sort of write some stuff down and give you a price. And tell you the Hurricane story. Which is a right of passage before one can ever don the suit and so you can be part of the Club. From that you send them a Check or MO for that price along with all the same details you told them over the phone (just to refresh thier memory and be sure)

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601-799-5660

Then you wait... and come here and gripe and wait... or not.... or maybe... or you can call and get told another thing again if you like... and listen to the Hurricane story again. Which does not get you another suit or one faster but can kill some time....

[ July 11, 2006, 02:17 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## O2 - Vermont

They really are overwhelmed. I have called a few times over the last two months - each time I get the hurricane story. The last time I called, they told me they hadn't shipped the suit because I didn't provide my size with the order. It took a lot of effort not to lose my cool, since I had very clearly provided every possible measurement with my order. They did offer to refund my money, so I think they are basically honest, albeit overwhelmed folks.

I feel bad for them, because their at an age where they just aren't ready to put the effort into this operation to take it to the next level. They did mention (without me prompting them) that "someone had put [them] on the Internet" and everything has spun out of control since then. They aren't very happy about the free advertising.

While I was on the phone with the old man, his wife was riffling through a stack of orders, trying to find mine. She finally did - and realized that I had provided the size. While this made their disorganization apparent, it was reassuring that the orders aren't just going into the garbage. On the other hand, its clear from this experience (and other posts on this board) that they don't have a "first in, first out" system. 

Someone should approach these folks with an offer to buy out the operation (and intellectual property) and then pay them royalties for every suit sold. A motivated owner would sell more suits, which would put more money in the old folks' pockets, and make a lot of happy beekeepers - everyone would come out a winner.


----------



## Lew Best

Just called again; he said they are "way behind" & wouldn't give me a time estimate.  

Lew


----------



## Michael Bush

>"someone had put [them] on the Internet" and everything has spun out of control since then. They aren't very happy about the free advertising.

We do "talk" on the internet. I don't know of any advertisements per se though.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Hopefully by the time my two suits wear out, someone else will be running the opperation. 

With my luck at twice the price.


----------



## cphilip

In fact lately what little "advertisment they have gotten off the internet has not been positive. Other than the product itself... 

Most people would be thrilled. But they seem to think of this product as a hobby buiness. It could be far far more. And demands to be. 

Good point about a change over of management. Looking at the workmanship on these I can see no where to go but up on price.


----------



## Dan Williamson

But they seem to think of this product as a hobby buiness

I wouldn't want anything more than that at 80+ years old either. I mean come on.


----------



## Sundance

"I wouldn't want anything more than that at 80+ years old either. I mean come on."

I respect old folks a great deal. That said,
if you can't handle the load:

1. Inform your customers up front regarding
delays.

2. Do not accept customers money and then
hold the money while it takes 3 months
to put your product in their hands.

3. Discontinue advertizements in ABJ and
Bee Culture.

4. Sell the patent and business to someone
who can handle it.

5. Hire a manager/sales person to handle 
the load.

I mean, Come on....... 

[ July 14, 2006, 12:03 PM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## Ann

All absolutely true, Bruce, but....it's their baby. All we can do is complain. 

I think I'll order one someday for hubby, he hates the heat.


----------



## cphilip

I think the issue is if they indeed did think of it as a hobby business why did they take out advertizements in major bee publications as Sundance has pointed out? 

See... if they did then they didn't start out like they did. And then, of course, did not instruct thier customers that they indeed were intending not to operate in any kind of a professional company manner. In fact... the only reason we KNOW they are an old couple that is thinking that way is AFTER the fact and from anecdotal information gathered by customers AFTER they placed and order.

In fact if it had not been for "the internet" we would all probably have filed fraud and not been so kind and forgiving.

[ July 14, 2006, 08:39 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Jeff McGuire

Finally received my Suit on Tuesday with a nice note apologizing for the long wait. I had been on vacation for a week and went to inspect my hives on Wednesday. What a great suit I wore a pair of shorts underneath because of the heat and felt any little breeze that went by. It was worth the three month wait just wish I had ordered it earlier.


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Jeff - when did you order your suit? I can't wait to get mine; but I'm still waiting


----------



## Sundance

You got a note?????   I feel dejected
and hurt because I did not.....  

O2........ If its been 3 months then start
to get excited, it could be here any week
now.


----------



## cphilip

I done told ja Bruce its cause your a nawth derkoter yankee...

Why when mine took 10 days I got a fruit basket and a strippergram... 



[ August 20, 2006, 05:20 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Jeff McGuire

O2.... I ordered the suit on March 30th they cashed the check two weeks later. I think it's great and have several friends interested and told them it takes 3 months+. Hope you get yours soon.

Good Luck


----------



## Cyndi

Hey, what's a strippergram?? I can see the Fruit Basket, but this has me a little worried,  

Oh yea, 3 months, you'll get it soon. The lost art of patience,  

I'm thinking its time to go ahead and place my order for Christmas. But, first I want to know, how many of you guys are ordering for Christmas?? Otherwise, I may wait till January to place my order for my second spare suit. I don't want my order to get delayed or worse, LOST in the shuffle cause all you guys wanted your new suits for the Christmas tree,


----------



## Lew Best

I called today; surprisingly no "Katrina story"







Said they got some zippers yesterday (asked if I'd heard about that problem) & said they were expecting more zippers soon so could finish more suits. I mentioned I'd ordered 3 months ago & wanted to be sure it wasn't "lost in the shuffle" but he didn't check to see.  

Lew


----------



## cphilip

Well.... it was sort of specualted that if your small that those suits are ready and shipped quick. At least they were... at one time. Because I am 5' 6" and got mine in 10 days. About a week after they would have recieved the check. I don't know if thats still the case or not. But it seems its anything above that which gets delayed. I suspected and they sort of stated that to one member, that they had some of those sizes done long before the backlog. Probably done or precut. So I don't know how the zipper shortage affects that. You migth call and ask if you fit that category. I had settled in for the long wait when mine showed right up.


----------



## MichelleB

Okay, I'm planning on ordering two suits--one for me, one for the beau. No way I'm gonna talk him into increasing from 4 to 50 colonies in two seasons without this carrot to dangle in front of his nose.

I've got their addy and phone number, but before I even call them, I want to make sure I've got my ducks in a row. 

****What SPECIFIC measurements do they ask for?**** (Inseam, height, arm, etc) I'm particularly long-waisted, myself. 

This has, indeed, been an entertaining thread. Three months' turnaround should be expected of a fine product. The BS, however, should not. I actually prefer to exaggerate delivery of my products to my clients, so they're at least pleasantly surprised if and when they get their orders early. 

I'd guess that most of us appreciate the value of well-made, handcrafted product and the time that goes into it. But again, we all also appreciate the value of good customer service, and hate to reward the opposite with our patronage. Which of course makes it so tough for those of us DESPERATE for GB suits!


----------



## cphilip

They want your Height, Weight and waist size if I recall correctly. Exagerate your hight by an inch and get a tad loser to put on suit. And then they ask your glove size (Small Medium Large Xl and so on)

You will have to call and give them that so they can price you. Then we all have repeated that on a cover leter with our check and including the shipping address again. They do write it down that they quoted you but you need to repeat it just to be sure.

[ August 28, 2006, 09:20 PM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## sierrabees

I have a hunch that if they became more professional, hired a bunch of people to help make the suits, and were able to deliver them right on time, people would have to complain about the quality instead of the wait. By the way, What the heck is wrong with being an "
old couple?"


----------



## sierrabees

On second thought, they could always outsource them to China.


----------



## Sundance

Write your name on the check, letter, and 
every thing elst. Send the payment via 
certified mail, receipt requested. Also
include your height and weight on the
check and all correspondance.

"By the way, What the heck is wrong with being an "
old couple?"

Absolutly nothing!! Unless it affects your
companies performance.

They are already "outsourcing" the work to
local folks. That was part of the problem,
many of those lost machines, etc to Katrina.
One would think those problems should be
resolved by now or in the near future.


----------



## shylock3

Just called, they got some zippers in. He said it was almost impossible to find brass zippers, "somebody must be buying them all up".
Mines been ordered about 3 months, he wouldn't even give me an approximate time that he might ship it.
He wasn't near as nice as the first 2 times I checked on it. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## SweetBettyBees

I don't mean to suggest anything immoral, unethical, or illegal here, but why doesn't someone make a good knockoff of this suit and make it available to everyone who would love to have it but won't risk the frustration?


----------



## magnet-man

> why doesn't someone make a good knockoff


There is an active patent on the suit.

[ September 06, 2006, 05:48 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

>>>There is an active patent on the suit.<<<
I've done quite a bit of work on patents and often the patents are on some small detail that is easy to work around. "Patent pendings" are actually a bit more of a problem because the details are not available to the public where as a patent is published and all it takes is a search to find out just what the patent is for.
I would love a "Breezee-bee" suit and would be the first customer for someone willing to make the "knock-offs".
Sheri


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

Patents are meant to protect an inventor from someone stealing ideas. The patent is his, whether or not we like the way he conducts business, and it should be respected. Perhaps he would be willing to sell out to someone who could run the business better than he does.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm

In all 8 pages of this thread I think Jeffrey Todd just made the best comment yet.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Like I said, it depends on the patent. If the patent is on how the zipper works, that patent can and should be respected. There are jackets that use mesh, should this be a patent infringement? If Golden Bee's patent is on the mesh, who infringed on whom? Who was there first? If it a special kind of mesh, use a different kind for *Breezee Bee*. I am not encouraging stealing anything. I am saying that I would love to buy a suit that was mesh, well made etc. 
The Golden Bee folks would perhaps be wise to look into sales of whatever patent they have, if it is indeed worth selling, otherwise their own poor service will precipitate someone stepping in who CAN supply the market. The only thing that has kept this from happening already is that it is a small market. With out knowing what the patent is based on, to imply anyone is stealing anything is a bit presumptive.
Sheri


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

Sheri, I apologize if I misunderstood you. When you talked about "working around" a detail, and used the word, "knock-offs", it brought to mind a product that copies the original, patent or not, and sells it at a discounted price.

[ September 10, 2006, 11:17 AM: Message edited by: Jeffrey Todd ]


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Jeffrey, I probably shouldn't have used that particular word, you are right, it does bring that to mind. But I meant it in more of a legal sense.
In this consumer environment, if something is a big hit commercially the little inventor has a small window to get his ducks in a row, so to speak, before some big retailer steps in. If the patent-holder is lucky and doesn't ask for too much in their eyes, they might buy him out but more often than not they will try to work around the patent ie different style closure, different mesh. This is what I mean by a "knock-off", a non-infringing product very similar to the original. There are firms out there who do nothing but patent development, searches and appraisels for inventors and/or those who want to work around them legally. This is why a patent pending is actually worth more than a patent.....it is easier to research and evaluate the patent. We all know that if there is enough at stake, some of these big retailers just infringe knowing the little guys can't fight back. Being on the "little guy" side in a couple of cases I am sympathetic. 
From the consumer's viewpoint, I am less sympathetic with an outfit that does the marketing end before the fullfillment end of product development. 
Sheri


----------



## Michael Bush

I never knew beekeepers were so impatient. You have the opportunity to buy a beesuit, that not only is the best design ever, but the craftsmanship is from a century ago and you can't wait a few months for it?

No one making a knockoff would make a suit of this quality.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Michael
Just because the workmen are 100 yrs old doesn't mean the craftsmanship is from 100 years ago....  
I know I know....not makin' fun of 'old folks', I AM one.

That said, the workmanship on my English suit is very good, and the detailing is a bit more complicated from what I can see. There are many fabricators that can put out a quality product, especially if they don't try to price it too low. Where a company can really differentiate themselves is in customer service or lack thereof. Problems come up and need to be dealt with in an honest manner. It's called ethics.
Tell the truth about delivery times. The customer can then decide as to whether to buy or not. 
I guess my main concern with this outfit is the lying and the broken promises, but I am also a little concerned about sizing problems they seem to have had. It's one thing to wait months for the product but if it doesn't fit.....I sure wouldn't want to send it back for another possible two months.
It's not a patience thing, it is a trust thing.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Bush

>Just because the workmen are 100 yrs old doesn't mean the craftsmanship is from 100 years ago.... [Big Grin]

I get the joke, but this is really a HEAVY DUTY well made work of art. Not a thin nylon suit with a plastic zipper. This is made to last as long as you could possibly build a suit to last. You'd have to see one to appreciate this.

>That said, the workmanship on my English suit is very good, and the detailing is a bit more complicated from what I can see. There are many fabricators that can put out a quality product, especially if they don't try to price it too low. 

I have a variety of bee suits. I've had them from Walter T. Kelly, Mann Lake, Beeworks and Dadant. Nothing comes close to the quality of material and workmanship on these. My second best one is from Beeworks.

>Where a company can really differentiate themselves is in customer service or lack thereof.

That would help. But I think it's just that they got overwelmed and have no idea how to deal with it.

>Tell the truth about delivery times.

This statement makes the assumption they KNOW what the delivery times are, and are giving false ones.

>I guess my main concern with this outfit is the lying and the broken promises

I have seen no indication of any lying. Inablity to meet your deadlines does not make you dishonest. It means you don't have a clear grasp of how far behind you are, and how long it will take to catch up.

> but I am also a little concerned about sizing problems they seem to have had.

I don't think it's ever easy to perfectly size a suit. With a beesuit it's always best to get one too big. Just tell them you're slightly bigger than you are and it should come out fine.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

All good points, Michael 
Sounds like a really nice suit. I will probably wait til the dust settles and their lead time gets more reasonable before I order. Then I will add 3" onto my arms, legs and heighth, 30# to my weight and hope for the best.
Sheri


----------



## Ann

Why not just get one on order now and have no expectations as to when you'll get it? We bought the Beeworks suits (and like them), but I didn't know about the Golden Bee Suits when we ordered. Plus we only have really hot days a few weeks a year. The Beeworks suits will do for now.


----------



## Sundance

I emphatically agree with MB's points
this suit is a tremendous piece of work.
I would order another in a heartbeat,
despite having had to wait over 3 months.

Order early....... way early.

The only point I would disagree with is
the one on lying. I was told a couple
"white" (whatever that is) lies by the
Ms's. I was told on two occasions that
the suit was there and was going out on
a specific day. The reality was it was
not.

They certainly got overwhelmed without a
doubt and were and are scrambling on
solutions. I wish them well.


----------



## magnet-man

The patent is on the on the mesh and hood. These people are old and poor. Their patent expires in about 18 months.

[ September 11, 2006, 09:40 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

>>>These people are old and poor. <<<
Too bad they aren't more efficient, they might be a little less poor. 
Sheri


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I would not overstate your size. Both of mine were ordered at different times and were delivered at different times and both fit fine, even a bit large. I would not want mine any larger.

I had an equipment failure last night while doing a cut out. I had taken my hood off to dye the inner screen recently and did not pat the velcro down under the back zippers afterward. The result? About fifteen stings to the sides and back of my neck.









My stupid fault, but things happen.

The fellow that makes the Honey Super Cell called me some time back to discuss the sucess of his frames, and in the conversation asked about the Golden suit. He is VERY interested in producing one like it.


----------



## clear creek apiary

I"m sad that my entertainment channel has turned off. Anyone out there with new Golden Bee Suit stories or updates?!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>new Golden Bee Suit stories or updates?! 

Well, it happened again. Did another job and got another dozen or so stings in the side of the neck.  

It wasn't the velcro after all.







Around the base of the hood, there is an area that is about two or three inches wide that attaches the hood to the suit. The strip has a band of material on it, but does not offer 100% doubled protection around the neck. There is about one inch above and below the doubled up area that is single ply. I suppose that it is made this way to let the hood twist on the suit.

But when setting down on a bucket and looking down, or standing up and reaching up into ceiling joists, the material folds and any crawling bee trapped in the fold is able to sting through the single ply material.  

Seems to be in the same place on the left side of my neck, I'll get about a dozen stings in the space the size of a silver dollar. I finally got tired of it and wrapped a bandana around my neck and that took care of it. I may look into sewing something in the suit.

This has never happened while working hives, just when doing cut-outs, setting down with my head down, or reaching up over my head.

It is still the best there is, but proves that nothing is perfect.


----------



## sierrabees

Bullseye Bill

I have the same problem with almost any suit that has the zipper veil. I usually use a sweat band with a handkerchief tucked under the back part and tuck the bottom of the handkerchief under my shirt collar to give an extra layor of protection.
Kind of looks like the outfits the arabs use without the long dress. Hope the Homeland Protection people don't see me wearing it and put me on their list.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Good thinking Doug! I always have a sweat band with me, I'll just pull it down around my neck. I don't usually wear a shirt shirt with my suit, but the band may be just enough.
Thanks!


----------



## Lew Best

Just called again; talked to a younger lady (she didn't say who she was) but that they are still trying to catch up. Took my name & number in case there was a problem; said they hope to bee caught up within a coupla weeks (I explained to her that I'd ordered over 4 months ago).

Lew


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida

It's been a little over 5 months since I ordered (May 12th.) and I'm still waiting. Has anyone else out there had to wait more than 5 months? My suit size is not that large, I think, that it would put him beyond his limits. 6' 0" and 180 lbs. (exagerated a tad on the large size).


----------



## Lew Best

They probably got my money about May 23.

Lew


----------



## Trish's Treasures

My wife ordered mine in July. I guess I don't need it now until next year anyway


----------



## Ishi

[ November 04, 2006, 09:30 PM: Message edited by: Ishi ]


----------



## shylock3

It came, it saw and conquered me. I got mine today looks really good. I think I ordered it in May, box is marked, large husky---6ft--200. Seasons over but I'm going to try to dribble some OA, so I'll get to use it once.


----------



## Lew Best

maybee mine's not far behind yours!























Lew


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida

Congratulations Shylock3!







It's good to see that their is some activity. I hope that they have enough large zippers to get my, and everyone elses, orders out soon.


----------



## Barefoot-In-Florida

'Just received my suit. It's bee-utifull!


----------



## Doctus Apis

Did you order from Golden-Bee.com? I can't find any suits on their web site, only veils and gloves. Does anyone have any direct contact information, besides the name to Google for? What's the sticker price on these suits?


----------



## Lew Best

Hi Doctus

No, these are made by an elderly couple in Mississippi. Look back at the previous posts & you'll find contact info (plus lotsa other good info). You call them & give them height, weight, etc. & they'll give you a price including shipping. Then you send them a check with all the info again & start waiting. IIRC mine was $229.

Lew


----------



## Ishi

IT CAME TODAY







Ordered on May 3 06 and the ck cleared on May 17. i THINK IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT!!!


----------



## Trish's Treasures

I did better than you. Got mine yesterday and check was from July. Fits fine but not quite what I was expecting. Looks good >>>>>


----------



## Lew Best

I'm hoping to have good news tomorrow; postman left me a note that I have a pkg to bee signed for; can't think of anything else it might be! I'll bee at post office early tomorrow morning!
















Lew


----------



## Sundance

I'm pulling for you Lew......

Trish.... What disappoints you in the
suit???


----------



## Lew Best

*IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!* Fits great; needless to say I'm a VERY HAPPY CAMPER today























Lew


----------



## Sundance

Yeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaa

Seems there are quite a few getting
the suits lately. I hope it is an 
indication that the bottleneck is
solved???


----------



## Trish's Treasures

Sundance, 
Didn't like the adjustable head strap. 

I guess I am nervous about the way the hood touches the back of my neck. Probably won't be a problem but won't know until next year when the girls are out.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Didn't like the adjustable head strap.

It was odd, but once you get it adjusted you don't ever have to adjust it again.

>I guess I am nervous about the way the hood touches the back of my neck.

I was too, but I've never been stung on the back of my neck while wearing a hooded suit of any kind.


----------



## Sundance

I hear you Trish. I wondered about it as
well. But once it is set it a great for
me. Pull the hood up, a quick flip, and
the headband is on. No stings for me
either on the back of the head.


----------



## Sherpa1

I mailed my check for my Golden Bee Suit on September 2nd and I received my suit yesterday, which is just about 60 days turnaround. I am pleased with that. I took the advice of some here who suggested that I add a little to my true height and weight and I wish that I hadn't done that. It is a little big. Can't wait for a hot day to test it out.


----------



## Lew Best

Glad u got it! Things must bee looking up in Mississippi!









Lew


----------



## Mike Gillmore

I received mine on November 1st. Was very happy to finally have it in my hands... been waiting since Fathers Day. I'm very pleased and I think this will make a world of difference next summer.

I have a question for those of you just getting yours. 

I have one piece of velcro on the veil mesh that doesn't seem to line up with anything. 
It's on the veil mesh just above where the jipper ends come together. When the veil is pulled over the head and down it lines up with where the two zippers meet... just below the front of the neck. But there is no "other side" of velcro by the zippers to attach to. 

Should there be velcro sewn in just above the zippers on the "suit" part ?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Should there be velcro sewn in just above the zippers on the "suit" part ?

Yes. It sounds like they missed it.  

The velcro is supposed to seal the area around where the two zippers meet.

Personally, I would take it to a seamstress and have a piece of velcro sewn in. It might cost ten or fifteen bucks, but I would save the shipping and it would not end up in a black hole in Ms.


----------



## sierrabees

I don't have a Golden, but I have been stung on the back of the neck when the veil on my suit touched. I solved that by using a sweat band with a handkerchief attached. I tuck the handerchief under the collar of my shirt so it reaches from the sweat band across the back of my neck and it gives an extra layor of protection.


----------



## Mike Gillmore

> "Yes. It sounds like they missed it"

Thanks Bill. It appears so. 
You're right, the shipping is about $ 10.00 .... probably the same price as adding a couple pieces of velcro. And I can keep the suit "local".


----------



## O2 - Vermont

Finally - after six months of waiting, I recieved my suit! Without a doubt, this is a fine piece of workmanship. My only gripe is that the suit is just a few inches too short for my height, but I can deal with that.


----------



## hummingberd

Has anyone received a sting in this suit yet?


----------



## hummingberd

A couple of questions here:

Has anyone received a sting in this suit yet? 

About how expensive are they?

Why would people was their suits every week? I have had my suit all season, and I haven't washed it once. It's not dirty at all! 

Do people wash their gloves? I have heard that if you crush a couple of bees the alarm pheromone can get on them and make the bees nervous when you go to work with the hive. But my gloves are made of leather and I'm afraid it would make them stiff! 

Thanks
-K-


----------



## Sundance

"Has anyone received a sting in this suit yet?"

I have not yet. Others have but rarely and
often due to operator error.


"About how expensive are they?"

Last I heard they start at $199 and go up to
$239 depending on size. This includes shipping
and a pair of useless gloves.

"Why would people was their suits every week? I have had my suit all season, and I haven't washed it once. It's not dirty at all!"

They don't.... It depends on your activity
and sweat factor I suppose. Also if the suit
gets stung (not you) the scent can make them
angry.

"Do people wash their gloves? I have heard that if you crush a couple of bees the alarm pheromone can get on them and make the bees nervous when you go to work with the hive. But my gloves are made of leather and I'm afraid it would make them stiff!"

If my glove gets a sting I quickly give the 
area a good puff or two of smoke. You can wash
the gloves. Here's Wells Lamont directions for
leather gloves.

Leather Gloves

In order to maintain shape of the gloves, wash gloves while wearing.

* Remove excess dirt by using a mild abrasive cleanser.
* Rinse cleanser and dirt from glove with cold water.
* Apply a mink oil based leather conditioner while gloves are wet.
* Remove gloves from hands and hang dry.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Has anyone received a sting in this suit yet?

I've had a light one on a shoulder where the fabric was pulled tight and I was not wearing a shirt. Not a strong, well planted sting, but a sting, nonetheless. That's the only one I've had.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Has anyone received a sting in this suit yet?

posted October 03, 2006 12:04 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>new Golden Bee Suit stories or updates?! 

Well, it happened again. Did another job and got another dozen or so stings in the side of the neck. 

It wasn't the velcro after all. Around the base of the hood, there is an area that is about two inches wide that attaches the hood to the suit. The strip has a band of material on it, but does not offer 100% doubled protection around the neck. There is about one inch above and below the doubled up area that is single ply. I suppose that it is made this way to let the hood twist on the suit.

But when setting down on a bucket and looking down, or standing up and reaching up into ceiling joists, the material folds and any crawling bee trapped in the fold is able to sting through the single ply material. 

Seems to be in the same place on the left side of my neck, I'll get about a dozen stings in the space the size of a silver dollar. I finally got tired of it and wrapped a bandana around my neck and that took care of it. I may look into sewing something in the suit.

This has never happened while working hives, just when doing cut-outs, setting down with my head down, or reaching up over my head.

It is still the best there is, but proves that nothing is perfect.

>"Why would people was their suits every week? I have had my suit all season, and I haven't washed it once. It's not dirty at all!"


>I have not yet. Others have but rarely and
often due to operator error.

I don't see it as operator error when I get sopping wet from sweat and honey dripping from the ceiling while doing a cut-out. During the season I will do at least three cut-outs a week and get my suits filthy having to wash them at least once a week each. My oldest suit has been washed over 50 times and my newer one half that.

If I was just peeking in the hive I would probably never have to wash it, but I do hard dirty work in mine.

[ December 04, 2006, 09:07 PM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## peggjam

Bill

Sounds like you have a "DIRTY JOB" why not invite Mike Rowe along for a day, when you have say 2-3 very hard cutouts to do    .


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Did you catch the show he did with the Oregon(?) Beekeepers? They were not doing cut-outs, but the line my GF and I laugh over while extracting is the "never lick your fingers in the honey house!"  That's what they told him when he was botteling.

I would have to have a really nasty overhead job just for him. Lots of insulation and attic dust falling in the face. Honey dripping down soaking you and everything in your grasp. Sheetrock, lathe and plaster debris. Nails ripping your clothing and puncturing your skin. Bees crawling all over, getting into any little opening they can find. Hot sweaty enclosed room sealed off from the rest of the house and no air conditioning. All while teetering on a step stool or ladder, with narrow rungs bruising the bottom of your feet.

Yeah, I could show him a real good time.  

I wouldn't let him use either of my GBP suits, the dramatic stings and latter removing thereof would make good viewing.


----------



## peggjam

Ya, i'd watch that one  .


----------



## Walt McBride

Bullseye, why don't you contact the show, Dirty Job and do just that? They might just respond.
Walt


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I'm a little gun shy when it comes to being on camera. I was on the news four times last year, once for my other job. 

Some reporters make you look pretty good, and some will twist your words around until you wonder how they got that out of what you said.

Still it might be fun.  Was that on Learning or History Channel?


----------



## peggjam

Bill

See what I got ya into....    .


----------



## MarcL

I just got off the phone with these nice folks and they claim to be caught up and are craking suits out in 3-4 weeks. Price increase in 2007 by $20. How reasonable!


----------



## suprstakr

Yahoo !!!!
Ordered mine Jan 8 got it Feb 5 fits great.


----------



## MarcL

Anyone have any luck getting a refund from these folks?

I ordered my suit before the holidays.
I have called at least 6 times regarding my suits and each time I'm told that I only ordered one suit. After some persistence on my part they seem to realize their mistake and then say that my suits should ship next week. So far, that has been the case for about 2 months.

Has anyone received a refund?


----------



## PAHunter62

Anyone order a vented Jacket in the last year from Golden Bee that had to be made? Are they still dragging things out for months, or is their turnaround better now?


----------

